# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos

## Javier Verastegui

Amigos del foro, 
En relación al reciente envenenamiento por E.coli en Alemania, proveniente de una granja ecológica, es bueno reflexionar al riesgo potencialmente elevado de utilizar estiércol compostado en la producción orgánica.  Si el composting no se realiza de manera 100% técnica (diseño de pilas, aeración, control de temperaturas, control de ciclos de volteado y mezcla, análisis) es probable que partes de la pila final de compost no hayan sido debidamente esterilizadas, ya que la máxima temperatura de 72°C solo se alcanza la parte central de la pila.  En consecuencia, se viene abonando los cultivos orgánicos con compost parcialmente crudo, es decir parcialmente contaminado con fecales (E.Coli, Salmonella)... y esto sucede no solo en el Perú sino en la misma Alemania ! 
Abajo copio un artículo de David Mastio -algo dramático pero cierto- donde muestra que la aprensión de los consumidores del Norte está empujando una revisión acelerada de los procesos de certificación y aprobación de alimentos orgánicos, e incluso se podría llegar hasta una moratoria de alimentos orgánicos...  Si queremos cuidar nuestros mercados de alimentos orgánicos, debemos asegurar al máximo la inocuidad de nuestros alimentos y eso pasa por asegurar la inocuidad del composto que se utiliza... 
En otro mensaje les comentaré si hay o no beneficios para los agricultores pobres en la producción orgánica, a pesar de los plus de precio... 
Atte, 
Javier Verastegui   *MASTIO:  Los cadáveres demandan la moratoria de los alimentos orgánicos.*  *Una ligera mirada a cómo las viejas tecnologías pueden matarnos* 
By David Mastio  -  The Washington Times
Wednesday, June 8, 2011 
Artículo original en inglés:  http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...od-moratorium/ 
En este momento, alguien cerca nuestro está comprando brotes de frijol orgánico. Puede ser lo último que haga. La semana pasada el brote de _E. coli_ en Alemania - potencialmente originado en una granja orgánica - fue más letal que el mayor desastre nuclear del último cuarto de siglo.
En efecto, en los últimos dos años, dos historias sobre seguridad pública han dominado los titulares de las noticias mundiales - una explosión y derrame de petróleo en el Golfo de México, y el colapso de una planta nuclear en Japón. Sin embargo, en el reciente brote alemán de una enfermedad originada por alimentos orgánicos, casi el doble de personas ya han muerto en comparación a los dos otros desastres industriales combinados.
En respuesta al derrame de petróleo, los países de todo el mundo han detenido o reducido de perforación de petróleo en aguas profundas mientras que nuevas regulaciones de seguridad y ambientales son diseñadas e implementadas. Y la tierra no se ha roto en ninguna nueva planta de energía nuclear en Europa o los Estados Unidos desde que surgió la noticia de la crisis japonesa. Alemania está desarrollando planes para convertir toda su industria nuclear en chatarra.
Sin embargo, 23 muertes y más de 1.000 hospitalizaciones causadas por un accidente laboral en una granja orgánica en el norte de Alemania no han causado semejantes medidas de precaución hacia la expansión de esa industria. Es fácil entender por qué. La agricultura ecológica tiene una reputación de ser el campo de las empresas familiares de pequeña escala centradas más en el cuidado de la Tierra que en las ganancias. Cada uno de los compradores de productos orgánicos que entrevisté en tres supermercados desde que comenzó el brote alemán citaron como razón clave para la compra de alimentos orgánicos una mejor salud.
Eso es exactamente lo que la industria orgánica quiere que piensen. En un artículo de preguntas y respuestas dirigidas a los consumidores, la Asociación de Comercio Orgánico, dice esto: "Cada vez hay más pruebas actualmente que sugieren que los alimentos ecológicos son más nutritivos. Además, los alimentos orgánicos ... se salvan de la aplicación de insecticidas, herbicidas, fungicidas y fertilizantes tóxicos y persistentes. Muchos plaguicidas aprobados por la EPA se registraron mucho antes de realizarse una extensa investigación que vincula a estos productos químicos con el cáncer y otras enfermedades."
Si alguna vez este punto de vista de la industria orgánica fue veraz, esto ha cambiado en los últimos 20 años. Los alimentos orgánicos se han convertido en una empresa mundial multimillonaria de alimentos impulsada por las mismas presiones básicas por las que los defensores de la seguridad acusan a la Tokio Power y a la BP por anteponer las ganancias de las empresas antes que la seguridad pública. Si usted no lo cree, pregúntese por qué los brotes de frijol orgánicos cuestan el doble que los brotes de soja modernos. En una palabra, por la codicia.
La magnitud del peligro que ignoramos al pretender que el negocio de los alimentos orgánicos no es como todos los otros es casi inimaginable. De acuerdo con estadísticas de la Organización Mundial de la Salud sobre muertes por _E. coli_, en los últimos dos años, más personas han muerto por la enfermedad que todos los eventos relacionados con la fisión desde los albores de la era nuclear - incluso si se incluye el uso de las bombas nucleares sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki.
Ha llegado el momento, incluso para el poderoso lobby orgánico, de aceptar el principio de precaución - la idea de que es mejor prevenir que curar cuando se trata de las prácticas "potencialmente mortales de las granjas orgánicas. Hasta que sepamos con certeza que el brote de la enfermedad no podría haber sido causado por la granja ecológica sospechosa, tenemos que actuar para proteger al público contra los riesgos desconocidos de las prácticas orgánicas.
En primer lugar, la administración Obama tiene que imponer un tiempo de espera en la expansión o apertura de nuevas granjas orgánicas mientras que los reguladores federales de seguridad y los expertos examinen los peligros actuales presentados por los alimentos orgánicos.
El núcleo de la agricultura orgánica es el rechazo de un siglo de avances científicos. Al rechazar la agricultura moderna, los agricultores orgánicos están dispuestos a asumir con nuestros hijos, los mismos riesgos que los Científicos Cristianos asumen con sus propios hijos cuando rechazan la medicina moderna.
En segundo lugar, antes de que las granjas orgánicas pueden expandirse de nuevo, la industria debe demostrar que el hacer caso omiso de la tecnología moderna no acarrea riesgos ocultos para la salud pública o el medio ambiente. Un programa de permisos para la tecnología obsoleta, tal vez como parte del programa ya existente de permisos en la agricultura o el medio ambiente, debe exigir que las viejas tecnologías superen a las nuevas en cada sitio donde se proponga abrir o ampliar una empresa utilizando tecnología obsoleta.
En tercer lugar, cada una de las tecnologías obsoletas debe requerir un planeamiento de la salud pública y de los desastres ambientales para todos los riesgos previsibles, mientras que cada granja orgánica debe pagar a un fondo nacional destinado a poner en práctica los planes de desastre de las granjas orgánicas. Dichos planes pueden ser aceptados sólo después de recibir los comentarios del público de amplio alcance y de dar la oportunidad de fortalecer los planes a través de numerosos litigios. Después de esto, se requerirá un estricto - e independiente - régimen de inspección para mantener fuertes protecciones en el lugar.
Obviamente, la industria orgánica de gran alcance se opondría, pero el caso en su contra es de fácil comprensión. Nadie permitiría que una empresa eléctrica construya y opere una nueva planta de energía nuclear con la tecnología de la época de 1950, sin probar que el diseño fuera más seguro que la tecnología moderna. Aquellos que se aferran a la tecnología agrícola de 1850 basada en las heces deben enfrentar los mismos obstáculos. Al igual que los que rechazan los avances clave de seguridad tales como la práctica de eliminación del _E. coli_ mediante la irradiación de los alimentos sospechosos, y la ingeniería genética, que promete el uso de procesos biológicos naturales para limitar la propagación de enfermedades transmitidas por alimentos.
Las granjas orgánicas podrían ser obligadas a tomar una página de lo que la Unión de Científicos Preocupados recientemente ha propuesto para las plantas de energía nuclear. A medida que cada nueva instalación orgánica se propone y a continuación se diseña, tendría que probar ante una Comisión Orgánica Reguladora (ORC), que es más segura que las granjas orgánicas diseñadas previamente y más segura que las granjas modernas.
Con la vida de los niños en juego  - y el hecho de que el gobierno federal está tomando un papel más importante en el pago de los costosos cuidados de la salud -  simplemente no podemos permitir que la industria orgánica siga fingiendo que no es diferente de la agricultura moderna. ¿He mencionado salvar a los niños?  _David Mastio es director adjunto de la página editorial de The Washington Times Derecho de Autor._  _© 2011 The Washington Times, LLC_ 
*  Traducido por Javier VerásteguiTemas similares: El Futuro de la Comida ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Artículo: Promperú y 12 empresas exportadoras promocionarán oferta de alimentos orgánicos en Alemania Nuevo logo de la UE para alimentos orgánicos Competitividad de Perú está en alimentos orgánicos, asegura ministro del Ambiente

----------


## Alper

Osea que nuestros agricultores que continuan con las tradicionales formas de cultivar la tierra, en la Sierra, Costa y Selva, están condenados a morir por ser orgánicos ó tradicionales, si no se alinean con los transgénicos. 
Están enterados nuestros amigos científicos de oficina, cuanta materia orgánica se requiere para un cultivo tradicional de por ejemplo esparrago, y desde hace cuantos años se cultivaron las primeras plantas de esparrago en el Perú,agregando año tras año, grandes cantidades de compost a sus suelos con excelentes cosechas. 
Si nos remontamos a nuestras culturas peruanas milenarias, como domesticaron especies silvestres, podriamos decir que eran excelentes genetistas, y aún sin los OGM, sobrevivieron miles de años. Seria conveniente reflexionar sobre esto. 
Los intereses comerciales no conocen barreras,el beneficio de todos los peruanos debe estar por encima de los intereses de un grupo de empresas.
Saludos

----------


## Javier Verastegui

Estimado Alper, 
El cultivo de alimentos orgánicos como los espárragos constituye parte de la agricultura convencional en el Perú, que utiliza fertilizantes químicos.  La producción nacional de guano de islas y de excremento animal para elaborar compost es infinitamene INSUFICIENTE para poder fertilizar todos los campos de cultivos de exportación como el espárrago, paprika, palta, etc, etc, los cuales necesariamente tienen que utilizar urea y otros fertilizantes químicos.  No todo el café que exporta Perú es orgánico, la mayor parte del café que producimos y exportamos viene de la agricultura convencional que obtiene más de 3 veces de rendimiento por hectárea debido a utilizar fertilizantes quimicos. 
Para la información del foro, "la agricultura orgánica no es mejor, es un capricho de los ricos" según lo declara Pilar Carbonero en un articulo del diario ABC de Madrid del día de hoy (ver abajo y tambien el link: http://www.abc.es/20110627/contraportada/abcp-pilar-carbonero-agricultura-organica-20D110627.html ).  Pilar es académica de ingeniería y experta en genómica de plantas.  
Saludos, 
Javier   *Pilar Carbonero es académica de ingeniería y experta en genómica de plantas*BLANCA TORQUEMADA  
Día 27/06/2011     Pilar Carbonero   
Q*uienes recelan de los cultivos transgénicos olvidan quizá que la agricultura es en su propia esencia modificación de las plantas.  -Probablemente, porque las plantas se han modificado desde siempre. Desde que el hombre se hizo agricultor hace diez mil años, como yo les digo a mis alumnos, se han estado introduciendo genes en las plantas sin percatarse de ello, como el burgués gentilhombre de Molière, que hacía prosa sin saberlo. Antes se cruzaban las plantas buscando características que tenían otras plantas; la diferencia es que ahora hay un mecanismo para hacerlo de una manera mucho más precisa, consistente en buscar un gen que confiere una cierta propiedad y trasplantarlo a la variedad que a uno le interesa. 
-Práctica extremadamente útil en apariencia y sin embargo demonizada. ¿Por qué?  -No lo tengo nada claro. Meter miedo es fácil, y por otra parte nunca hemos tenido tantos alimentos, tan variados y tan baratos como ahora, y eso genera una especie de prejuicio de «a mí que no me toquen lo que se comía en la época de mi abuelita». Y lo que no se acaba de entender es que sobre todo en Europa (que además contribuyó de una manera muy notable al desarrollo de la tecnología) de repente parece que esto sea un tabú, cuando esa misma tecnología aplicada a la obtención de medicamentos se admite sin ningún problema. La insulina que se inyectan los diabéticos es el producto de ingeniería genética en bacterias.   -Y productos modificados como el arroz dorado con provitamina A pueden evitar la ceguera de miles de niños en el Tercer Mundo. 
-Pero es que además hay muchísimas posibilidades más. Sabiendo la biología molecular de las cosechas, se puede ir a tiro hecho a aumentar una determinada característica. 
-El trigo enano conseguido por Borlaug fue otro hallazgo crucial contra las hambrunas.  -Aumentó el índice de cosecha, y de qué manera. Pero lo logró por mejora genética tradicional, ahí no entró la biotecnología. Y cuarenta años después se han descifrado los genes por los que se logró aquello. -¿Qué nos jugamos por renunciar a estos avances?  -La FAO denuncia constantemente que el problema de alimentación es tremendo, y que de aquí a 2050 hay que aumentar la cantidad de alimentos producidos en más de un cincuenta por ciento. Seremos más de nueve mil millones de personas para ese año, y ¿cómo vamos a alimentar a todos estos que vienen? 
-Europa está en guardia por la E. coli. ¿Ha habido alguna vez una alarma alimentaria vinculada a los transgénicos?  
-Jamás, y eso que este año se han sembrado en el mundo casi 150 millones de hectáreas. Es más, en todas las evaluaciones de toxicidad los transgénicos son los que mejor parados salen, seguidos de la agricultura convencional bien hecha. La más tangencialmente peligrosa sería la llamada agricultura orgánica, a la que yo me niego a denominar ecológica, porque de ecología tiene poco. 
-Precisamente usted ha dicho que la agricultura ecológica es un capricho de niños ricos.  
-Sí, porque no es mejor. Los transgénicos son los alimentos más controlados en todos los aspectos de la producción. Lo que no se entiende es que Europa acabe dando autorización para que entren determinados maíces y sojas transgénicos y sin embargo no se los deje cultivar a sus propios agricultores. Pero, claro, si no lo permitiera, la producción de carne se colapsaría, porque se usan para los piensos. 
-Otra consigna que ha calado es que los vegetales modificados genéticamente son un contubernio de las multinacionales para forrarse.  
- Y yo digo que por qué no se meten con las multinacionales de estos aparatitos coge el mp4 con el que se está grabando la entrevista o con el señor Bill Gates, porque es la misma historia. Ellos hacen que los ordenadores se nos queden caducos cada tres años y nadie dice nada de esa planeada obsolescencia. Siembra y cosechaRecién distinguida con el premio Columela de Ingeniería Agroalimentaria (junto con su esposo, Francisco García Olmedo), Carbonero acabó el bachillerato con 14 años, y la carrera de ingeniero agrónomo (siete cursos) con 21. Catedrática de la Universidad Politécnica y experta en genómica de plantas, participó en el Winter Symposium de Miami de 1983, donde se presentaron al mundo los cultivos transgénicos. Ahora se vuelca en la investigación básica de los cereales. Además, es una de las tres mujeres miembro de la Real Academia de Ingeniería.      *

----------


## Alper

Me da la impresión que se está desviando la atención a propósito o nó, para tratar igualmente a los alimentos producidos en forma orgánica y a los producidos en forma convencional, esta última empleando insumos tanto orgánicos como químicos. 
El ejemplo que indicaba referente al cultivo de esparrago, para el cual se aplica como *abonamiento de fondo de 50 a 100 TM/Ha de compost., ó guano descompuesto*, agregando a ello los abonos químicos necesarios, para obtener una buena producción. 
 Al punto en que iba era de que hace muchísimos años se siguen estos procedimientos,empleando grandes cantidades de materia orgánica, sin haber tenido ningún problema con Ecoli.
Recientes investigaciones están determinando el origen de esta superbacteria, que va dejando sin piso está acusación, puesta en primer plano por los promotores de los OGM.Que no tiene nada que ver con la fertilización empleando compost. 
Todos los promotores de los OGM, siguen el mismo esquema de ataque a los *cultivos orgánicos* y creo que también a los que se producen en forma convencional.Hasta hacen un sancochado en el último parrafo de la entrevista anterior, que nada tiene que ver con el empleo de semillas geneticamente modificadas, lo cual a mi parecer, es una forma de tapar los pobres argumentos con los que cuentan, para su trabajo de promotores. 
Saludos.

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

No es de caballeros confundir a los foristas y decir que desde hace muchos años las plantas estan modificandose geneticamente al libre albedrio. Si uno observa a la naturaleza esta se mejora en base al medio ambiente, a la tolerancia genetica a plagas enfermedades (basta leer la Teoria del Gen por Gen). lo que pasa ahora con los transgenicos es que estamos forzando a que la planta acepte un gen desconocido dentro de sus estructura genetica, ignorando el patron natural, que lo impuso DIOS al momento de la creacion y que  simplemente el hombre al insertar genes de otros seres vivos en las plantas y que nos son de cromosomas iguales su diferencia genetica seria abismal y JAMAS PODRIAN CRUZARSE EN FORMA NATURAL, pero si lo hace el hombre al insertar el Bt a las plantas de maiz. Le indico que el maximo rendimiento de maiz obtenido en los Estados Unidos y que es record mundial fue obtenido con un maiz que fue hibridado en forma convencional donde los expertos siguieron el patron que hace la naturaleza y no nos digan que si no producimos transgenicos habra hambruna mundial. Sobre los transgencios es un problema de patentes que beneficia a unos cuantas empresas trasnacionales que muy poco a los agricultores. Por lo demas el consumo de cultivos organicos no es placer de los ricos, camine usted por la sierra peruana y consuma papas nativas, choclo del Blanco Urubamba abonado con compost y sentira ese aroma, sabor inconfundible que es imposible obtenerlos con productos quimicos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Pedro: 
Justo ayer conversaba con mi papá con respecto al artículo de la científica que dice que los productos orgánicos son un capricho de ricos; y considero que ese argumento ni siquera es válido para el Perú, porque ir en contra de la agricultura orgánica, significaría ir en contra de una buena oportunidad para nuestros pequeños agricultores, que cuentan en la actualidad con un mercado pudiente que está dispuesto a pagar más pór alimentos producidos de manera orgánica -algo que va "como anillo al dedo" a nuestra realidad-. 
Pero fue en esa conversación que puse este tema de los genes sobre el tapete, porque me contó que había comentado en algunos medios que Gastón Acurio era un excelente empresario, pero que en este tema "estaba quivocado de cabo a rabo"; por lo que fue inmediatamente interrumpido por mí para preguntarle qué lo hacía pensar que él no era "el equivocado de cabo a rabo". 
Mi pregunta lo descuadró un poco y me dijo que porque a él lo habían convencido "científicos de gran reputación"... Fue entonces cuando yo le pregunté si él sabía que el simple hecho de mover una especie de su hábitat y ponerla en otro totalmente distinto, puede afectar gravemente a la especie o al ecosistema; y que si podría explicarme él o alguien, los efectos de mover a nuestra conveniencia genes de una especia a otra, sin ninguna relación natural. 
Quería que me diga ¿quién es el "sabelotodo" que ya entiende a la perfección cuáles son la reglas del intercambio genético natural, para empezar a sembrar el planeta de mutantes con tanta ligereza y confianza?... Obviamente, mi papá no tiene respuestas tan convincentes para dudas como esa, pero si alguien no sabe aún la respuesta protransgénica a ella, se las anticipo: "los genes han estado pasando de una especie a otra durante toda la existencia de la vida y lo siguen haciendo en la actualidad". 
No dudo de las tremendas posibilidades que brinda la biotecnologìa transgénica, entre ellas la insulina; pero de allí a permitir que los ecosistemas naturales se contaminen a diestra y siniestra con los genes que nos provoque manipular sin mayores precauciones, no creo que sea tan buena idea; peor aún, cuando existen otras tantas alternativas para conseguir resultados casi iguales en todo sentido. 
Para terminar, te cuento que mi papá me resumió su punto de vista de la siguiente manera "hay que producir más"... Y es precisamente donde creo que él está equivocado, ya que hoy en dìa no puedes mencionar la frase "producir más"... sin la frase "de manera sostenible"... y eso implica modificar no sólo el entorno, sino que debemos modificar también nuestros hábitos de consumo y frenar un poco el crecimiento de la especie humana. Si no nos metemos en la cabeza el segundo concepto, antes que el primero; entonces vamos a seguir por el mismo camino que en unos años llevará al ser humando a librar guerras por agua y alimentos, aún cuando estemos rodeados de alimentos modificados genéticamente. 
Saludos

----------

